# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  What an awful day...

## Sama

:Tears: Well, it is done, no turning back now. A day I have been dreading for 5 years now. We put down my American Eskimo today, I just got the call that it was done. 

Clem was born July 31, 2004 and I met him for the first time about a month after that. (I was in Oklahoma assisting my grandma during her last few months of fighting cancer.) He was the quietest calmest puppy you have ever seen, my cousins breed Eskimos and over the next 3 months I spent quiet a bit of time at their house holding him as he would just sit on my lap and enjoy being pet. Grandma lost her fight with cancer late November/early December. Two weeks before Christmas Nancy called me and told me they where giving me Clem because after my most recent visit he consistently would start to howl at 2 am and cry until someone got up to hold him. I took him home later that day. 

The problems started but didn't seem to bad at first, he started becoming aggressive with strangers, despite my efforts to socialize him. Shortly after that he began to develop aggression toward other dogs also. He also became very protective of my truck, which didn't seem as bad because it was a game we played with my other dog (he would try to eat you through the window and when you opened the door he licked you to death) but Clem meant it in earnest as I found out when I didn't grab him fast enough as a friend was going on a ride with me. I am not a very social person to begin and as work started to take over my time I would rarely have friends over and on the occasions I did I either had to lock him up to prevent him from biting or we went throw the drill (don't try to touch him, keep your back to the wall, no sudden movements). About that time we learned he was food aggressive on top of it all when my 8? month old niece dropped some food and got bite when she when to pick it up. 

So ya, I have been making excuses for him for most of his 7 years now and surprisingly none of the people he has bite has ever reported him or the decision would have been taken out of my hands. He bit my brother-in-law a few months ago and bloodied his ankle through his boot because he was holding a chihuahua that Clem hated. I have been waiting for something to happen so I wouldn't have to make this choice for to long, I do not see him as the scary dog my friends and family see, he has never bit me once and I still see the puppy I brought home a little under 7 years ago, sleeping on my lap during a hard time in my life. Well I made the hard choice today and now it is too late to unmake it. I couldn't even be there for him, I am still haunted by Playdough's death in 2008 although he died an old dog with multiple health related issues. I know my parents made sure he didn't suffer, if it when according to plan he died doing what he loved best, eating table scraps. 

I know this was for the best, I just wish it didn't hurt so much.
Rest in Peace Clem
July 31, 2004 - July 31, 2010

----------


## Kymberli

I'm so sorry for your loss. I went through the same ordeal with my Akita/Chow/German Shepherd I had a few years ago. We found him and his 8 litter mates shoved in a small box and thrown into a dumpster to die. Luckily their cries were heard. He grew up to be the same as your Eskimo, aggressive towards everyone but me. The second you turned your back, you'd get bitten. He bit over 10 people and no one ever filed a report, but we had to make the decision to let him go before something worse happened. It's a horrible decision to make, as these are our family members, but you have to know it was in the best interest of him and everyone else. Hang in there.  :Hug:

----------

_Sama_ (08-01-2011)

----------


## Big Gunns

I wish I could feel sorry for you, but I don't. My snakes bite...my monitors bite(16 stitches to prove it). I don't kill them though. I house them so they can't hurt anyone. You took the easy way out. You should have found a way to keep your loving pet so it didn't bite anyone....just like I keep my snakes and lizards. 

Sorry to come down on you like that, but you basically gave that dog the death penalty because you were too lazy to keep it away from other people it might hurt. The truth hurts. Big Gunns doesn't sugarcoat things. This is the way I see it and in my opinion you should feel really bad about it. I would have NEVER done it. NEVER!!!!!!!

----------


## JamieH

> I wish I could feel sorry for you, but I don't. My snakes bite...my monitors bite(16 stitches to prove it). I don't kill them though. I house them so they can't hurt anyone. You took the easy way out. You should have found a way to keep your loving pet so it didn't bite anyone....just like I keep my snakes and lizards. 
> 
> Sorry to come down on you like that, but you basically gave that dog the death penalty because you were too lazy to keep it away from other people it might hurt. The truth hurts. Big Gunns doesn't sugarcoat things. This is the way I see it and in my opinion you should feel really bad about it. I would have NEVER done it. NEVER!!!!!!!


1.) a dog is not like a snake of lizard. 


2.) seriously? did you really just come down on this guy like that? I dont want to come down on YOU. but that was terrible to say. esp. to someone who lost a pet they loved dearly. don't try to bring the OP down for trying to make the right decision, they did it because they saw no other way to prevent something worse...and as bad as it hurts, I believe he did the right thing. 


to the OP. Im very sorry for your loss, I went through this too. Keep your head up and remember the good times.  :Group Hug:

----------

_Sama_ (08-01-2011)

----------


## rabernet

> I wish I could feel sorry for you, but I don't. My snakes bite...my monitors bite(16 stitches to prove it). I don't kill them though. I house them so they can't hurt anyone. You took the easy way out. You should have found a way to keep your loving pet so it didn't bite anyone....just like I keep my snakes and lizards. 
> 
> Sorry to come down on you like that, but you basically gave that dog the death penalty because you were too lazy to keep it away from other people it might hurt. The truth hurts. Big Gunns doesn't sugarcoat things. This is the way I see it and in my opinion you should feel really bad about it. I would have NEVER done it. NEVER!!!!!!!


Sometimes what momma preached is best in this situation. If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all.

----------

_Anya_ (08-06-2011),ballpythonluvr (08-01-2011),dr del (08-01-2011),Kymberli (08-02-2011),_Popeye_ (08-09-2011),_Redneck_Crow_ (08-01-2011),_Sama_ (08-01-2011),_waltah!_ (08-01-2011)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

> I wish I could feel sorry for you, but I don't. My snakes bite...my monitors bite(16 stitches to prove it). I don't kill them though. I house them so they can't hurt anyone. You took the easy way out. You should have found a way to keep your loving pet so it didn't bite anyone....just like I keep my snakes and lizards. 
> 
> Sorry to come down on you like that, but you basically gave that dog the death penalty because you were too lazy to keep it away from other people it might hurt. The truth hurts. Big Gunns doesn't sugarcoat things. This is the way I see it and in my opinion you should feel really bad about it. I would have NEVER done it. NEVER!!!!!!!


Why is it that you always seem to open your mouth when it should stay shut????  You think you are so big and tough.  Keep your words to yourself for once.  To the OP, I am so very sorry for your loss.  That must have been a very difficult ordeal for you.  You are in my thoughts.

----------

_Anya_ (08-06-2011),Kymberli (08-02-2011),_Sama_ (08-01-2011)

----------


## Simple Man

Sorry for your loss Sama.

Regards,

B

----------

_Sama_ (08-01-2011)

----------


## Redneck_Crow

You loved your family and friends enough to make a terrible sacrifice to keep them safe.  I'm so sorry for your loss.

----------

_Anya_ (08-06-2011),_Sama_ (08-01-2011)

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

I have never had to deal with an aggressive dog or be faced with that decision, so I cannot comment, but I know it must have been a horrible decision to have to make.

Sorry for the loss of your boy.

Bruce

----------

_Sama_ (08-02-2011)

----------


## llovelace

I'm sorry for your loss, and that you felt that it was your only option.

----------

_Sama_ (08-02-2011)

----------


## Skiploder

> Why is it that you always seem to open your mouth when it should stay shut????  You think you are so big and tough.  Keep your words to yourself for once.  To the OP, I am so very sorry for your loss.  That must have been a very difficult ordeal for you.  You are in my thoughts.


If you look at Big Gunns with pity - as you would the victim of a horrible accident that has affected erased his common sense and empathy for other humans, or someone with a severe and debilitating personality disorder - you'll have a much easier time putting up with his crap.

Now Neil, this is directed at you.  The adults are done talking and your Uncle Skippy is going to pay special attention to you.  When someone comes here hurting and trying to share that hurt - i.e. the death of a loved one, the loss of a pet or some other trauma, this is a text book example of when you should shut your trap and keep your stupid and self-centered comments to yourself.

I have an idea - instead of coming here and pissing everyone off, go chase cars on the freeway, go yell "La Migra!" at some armed gang bangers, go urinate on an electric fence, give yourself a colonoscopy, go stop a harpoon meant for a dolphin with your face - do anything - just don't do it here.

Maybe you didn't notice it you clod, but that dog represented alot more to the OP than being just a "dog".  This thread is not a stage for you to scream "Look at Me!  I'm Neil!"  It's a thread that a person started to share his feelings.  No one cares about you, your pets or your ego, so either apologize for your complete lack of class or shove off.

----------

_Anya_ (08-06-2011),ballpythonluvr (08-02-2011),ceduke (08-08-2011),Ezekiel285 (08-09-2011),_Fraido_ (10-30-2016),Kymberli (08-02-2011),_L.West_ (08-09-2011),Laura Fopiano (08-11-2011),matt y (08-06-2011),_Redneck_Crow_ (08-02-2011),_Sama_ (08-02-2011),Yeti (12-01-2011)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

> If you look at Big Gunns with pity - as you would the victim of a horrible accident that has affected erased his common sense and empathy for other humans, or someone with a severe and debilitating personality disorder - you'll have a much easier time putting up with his crap.
> 
> Now Neil, this is directed at you.  The adults are done talking and your Uncle Skippy is going to pay special attention to you.  When someone comes here hurting and trying to share that hurt - i.e. the death of a loved one, the loss of a pet or some other trauma, this is a text book example of when you should shut your trap and keep your stupid and self-centered comments to yourself.
> 
> I have an idea - instead of coming here and pissing everyone off, go chase cars on the freeway, go yell "La Migra!" at some armed gang bangers, go urinate on an electric fence, give yourself a colonoscopy, go stop a harpoon meant for a dolphin with your face - do anything - just don't do it here.
> 
> Maybe you didn't notice it you clod, but that dog represented alot more to the OP than being just a "dog".  This thread is not a stage for you to scream "Look at Me!  I'm Neil!"  It's a thread that a person started to share his feelings.  No one cares about you, your pets or your ego, so either apologize for your complete lack of class or shove off.


There is just something about heavy equipment operators... It only comes out about once a year, but it's definitely there  :Very Happy:  

Anyway... To the OP... I'm sorry for the decision you had to make. I'm not much of a dog person myself, but I have a cat that happens to be the only living thing that is able to make me smile sometimes. I love my snakes but not like this.  I know I'd be crushed if anything happened to her. I've never been so attached to any animal so I think I have an idea how you may have felt about your dog  :Sad: .

----------

_Sama_ (08-02-2011)

----------


## Big Gunns

> 1.) a dog is not like a snake of lizard. 
> 
> 
> 2.) seriously? did you really just come down on this guy like that? I dont want to come down on YOU. but that was terrible to say. esp. to someone who lost a pet they loved dearly. don't try to bring the OP down for trying to make the right decision, they did it because they saw no other way to prevent something worse...and as bad as it hurts, I believe he did the right thing. 
> 
> 
> to the OP. Im very sorry for your loss, I went through this too. Keep your head up and remember the good times.





> Why is it that you always seem to open your mouth when it should stay shut????  You think you are so big and tough.  Keep your words to yourself for once.  To the OP, I am so very sorry for your loss.  That must have been a very difficult ordeal for you.  You are in my thoughts.





> If you look at Big Gunns with pity - as you would the victim of a horrible accident that has affected erased his common sense and empathy for other humans, or someone with a severe and debilitating personality disorder - you'll have a much easier time putting up with his crap.
> 
> Now Neil, this is directed at you.  The adults are done talking and your Uncle Skippy is going to pay special attention to you.  When someone comes here hurting and trying to share that hurt - i.e. the death of a loved one, the loss of a pet or some other trauma, this is a text book example of when you should shut your trap and keep your stupid and self-centered comments to yourself.
> 
> I have an idea - instead of coming here and pissing everyone off, go chase cars on the freeway, go yell "La Migra!" at some armed gang bangers, go urinate on an electric fence, give yourself a colonoscopy, go stop a harpoon meant for a dolphin with your face - do anything - just don't do it here.
> 
> Maybe you didn't notice it you clod, but that dog represented alot more to the OP than being just a "dog".  This thread is not a stage for you to scream "Look at Me!  I'm Neil!"  It's a thread that a person started to share his feelings.  No one cares about you, your pets or your ego, so either apologize for your complete lack of class or shove off.


Well you all will be happy to know that BG got an infraction for being such a meanie. BG still feels the same way, but he knows he was a meanie. It just not something Mr. Wonderful could ever do.

Just had to watch them haul a couple alligators away to their death on some AP show because people were feeding them....feel the same way about that also.

By the way. BG realizes that this was a very hard decision and had to hurt....it's just not something BG could ever do. BG would find a way to keep the animal and people safe. Unfortunately the OP couldn't find a way. Just off the top of BG's massive  head he can think of a coupe easy solutions. 

Anyway..... BG knows he was a meanie. Sorry OP....BG is out. 

HI Skippy. Did you miss your old buddy?

----------


## rabernet

Alright folks, enough is enough. BG was out of line with his comments within the guidelines of this forum, and Skip has roundly chastised him for it. That will be the last commentary of this nature allowed to stay in this thread. 

Any further comments that are not directly related to expressing your sympathy to the OP will be subject to removal without warning.

----------

ballpythonluvr (08-02-2011),dr del (08-02-2011),JamieH (08-02-2011),JLC (08-02-2011),_jsmorphs2_ (08-03-2011),Kymberli (08-02-2011),_llovelace_ (08-02-2011),_Popeye_ (08-09-2011),_waltah!_ (08-02-2011)

----------


## lasweetswan

All dogs go to heaven  :Smile:

----------

_Sama_ (08-03-2011)

----------


## JR Exotics

I'm sorry for your loss.

----------

_Sama_ (08-03-2011)

----------


## ms381

My thoughts are with on this one, i to have experienced having a familiy dog put to sleep because it had serious mental issues. Nothing could be done for the dog and it was a danger to us and strangers. It really was hard on all of us at the time as there was nothing we could do, i can understand how you feel.

All the best :Good Job:

----------


## Laura Fopiano

I had an eskie named Sonny, he was the best darned dog ever. The vet told me I had a rare gem as I have heard about issues that you went through yet never saw in Sonny. He went to the rainbow bridge at the age of 10. 

I also went through what you described about 8 years ago. Sammy was a very cute adoption that I brought home. He was kind of an odd duck because he hated black shoes. 

Like you I went through the excessive barking, he bit 2 people, but the moment my love for him left is when he bit my oldest twin Amber. He did a good bit of damage and while I was trying to calm her, he bit me too. 

This sounds horrible but if I had a gun at that moment I would have shot him myself. my child and I went to the hospital, I went with out my husband at the time because he was too busy arguing with my step kids about buying a muzzle rather than having him euthanized at the pound. 

1 week following the bite, my child was terrified by this dog, and righfully so, I took him there myself. The kicker to this is when we got there, the hospital had never notified them of a double bite.  :Sad: 

I was so angry with the betrayel I felt over my little friend that I couldn't mourn his going to the bridge, but like wounds heal, so does my heart.

I am so truly sorry for your loss, I do know how hard that decision is to make. You acted with you heart and head, and I hope that your pain heals soon

----------

_Redneck_Crow_ (08-11-2011)

----------

